# Loose tenon in 1 1/4" table legs..



## dribron (Jul 19, 2010)

Hey everyone, hope your all doing well. So I have a delima. I am building a pair of end tables. The legs are made from 1 1/4" x 1 1/4" stock. I am thinking of using loose tenon that are 3/8 x 1 1/4 wide and 2" deep. That would make it 1" for each mortise. So I was thinking that if it is going too be 1" going into my 1 1/4" stock, and tenon will be one two sides that are next too each other. Then the tenon's will run into each other. 
So I figure I can either :

1) cut the tenon shorter....
2) glue one tenon in then after dry cut the other mortise threw the glued in tenon.

What do ya'll feel might the best route?

Thanks once again _Duane


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I would make them a length so they won't intersect. Close is OK.












 







.


----------



## dribron (Jul 19, 2010)

Hmm well half should be ~ 5/8" . So I guess in that area. Would that still make for a strong joint?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

dribron said:


> Hmm well half should be ~ 5/8" . So I guess in that area. Would that still make for a strong joint?


If it's a good fit.











 







.


----------



## dribron (Jul 19, 2010)

Thank you for the help. I will try it out on some scraps latter today... Now it's off too work.....


----------

